# Help! Which pair of shoes to buy?



## hypodermicpanda (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello lovelies. :] This is my first topic soooo sorry if I'm an unfamiliar face. x:

Basically, my mum offered to buy me a pair of shoes to celebrate the fact that I started my senior year today and such.
The shoes aren't necessarily for school wear, so she said I can pick anything basically. -dances-

I've narrowed it down to two choices. Help me decide?

Note: Heel width/comfort is NOT an important deciding factor in this, the decision here is based solely on look of the shoe. :]

A:






or

B:





Which do you like best? Thanks! <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2009)

I like A....But B is hot too ...I think you may get more wear out of A....Love them both however

How helpful was I


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 8, 2009)

I like the style of B better, but it would be even nicer in black. If each shoe is available in the color posted, think about what you would wear the shoes with.


----------



## hypodermicpanda (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I like the style of B better, but it would be even nicer in black. If each shoe is available in the color posted, think about what you would wear the shoes with._

 
They DO have them in black, and I adore them. Only reason I chose the whiskey color instead is because I have a loooot of black shoes. Haha.
But yeah, I have a lot of outfits that would go with either shoe so it's an even tougher decision. D:


----------



## GucciGirl (Sep 8, 2009)

I love B- the style the color everything! I think those would be soooo hot with skinny blue jeans and a white top! Hottnesssssssssss...lol


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 8, 2009)

Definitely A, because it's unique and pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it reminds me of a biker jacket!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2009)

I would have to get both......I like the whiskey color I have lots of bags that color....what site did you get those from


----------



## hypodermicpanda (Sep 8, 2009)

Eeeee, such mixed reviews, haha.
This IS gonna be tough.
Tish - Journeys.com   :]


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2009)

Whew thank Goodness they do not have either of those in a 7.5 I was about ready to CHARGE....But I am diggin these too 






I really need to get off this site pronto!


----------



## hypodermicpanda (Sep 8, 2009)

Oooh my. Those are some _gorgeous_ heels!
That site is so dangerous. *siiigh*


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 8, 2009)

i really like B esp. if you already have alot of black shoes...

ooo tish those are awesome!


----------



## xkatietron (Sep 8, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 8, 2009)

uhh... both...




seriously. do a coin toss or something to help you! both are so sexxxyyy


----------



## Candy Christ (Sep 8, 2009)

AAAAAAAA!!!!!!! They're so tough and pretty oh my gosh. I need more shoes!


----------



## Brie (Sep 8, 2009)

A i love A


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 8, 2009)

I like A but i love black,lol.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 8, 2009)

A is my favorite!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 8, 2009)

Go with B
Sexy black shoes are a dime a dozen and frankly very easy to come by. Get something that you wouldnt purchase yourself. GO B!!!!!!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 9, 2009)

A. Definitely. LUCKY D: I wish someone would buy me those McQueen boots!...


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Sep 9, 2009)

love A


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rosalie1915* 

 
_Definitely A, because it's unique and pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it reminds me of a biker jacket!!_

 
Agree!


----------



## DadaH (Sep 11, 2009)

i like both , but *B* is lil'bit better for me


----------



## friedargh (Sep 28, 2009)

I definitely like B better than A mainly because I think from front on, A may create a strange V shape on your foot due to the zipper. B would go perfectly with black or indigo skinny jeans!


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2009)

I love B, it is so sexy!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 28, 2009)

I think B is a little more unique, but it seems you would get more wear out of A... or at least I would.


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 3, 2009)

I Love A!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 3, 2009)

definitely A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 B is nice too but the zippers seem too busy unless u wear a plain shirt


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 3, 2009)

I would go with B if you have lots of black shoes, it's always good to throw in some variety =)

<3 A


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh, btw, A is pretty heavily inspired by this Mcqueen skull boot:
Alexander McQueen Skull Boots  TheShoeGoddess.com


----------



## mona lisa (Oct 10, 2009)

I like A best myself. But whichever one you end up getting, they will look nice with some pretty M.A.C. nail polish on your toe nails


----------

